# Mossberg Flex 22 Review



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a chance to try out the new Mossberg Flex 22 and I really like the concept:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Kinda neat for sure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good idea on Mossbergs part, may have to go look at the .22 and shotgun.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought you did the review? I don't have the data to use youtube. I am not a fan of Mossberg, had one of their shotguns once and didn't like it at all. JMO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very cool

do you know if they make it in an 835 ulti mag?

if so i gotta get me one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good idea on their part. I bet you'll see several companies incorporate some sort of interchangeable recoil pads at the least.

Thanks for posting this Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, Eric, I didn't do the review; I left that to someone who was well versed in its function. And, agreed that Mossberg's popularity with most shooters is based on the fact that they don't cost as much as a Browning or Benelli and that allows people to get in the game. I won a Mossberg bolt-action turkey gun years ago and it was the ugliest thing I ever saw. But, who is going to complain about free. Killed a fair amount of turkeys with it though. Even shot a few crows with it, too.

And, YD, I was thinking the same thing about others getting on board with guns that can be made to fit just about anyone. And, if anyone is going to be a good shot, where better to start?

And, SGB: Just go to www.Mossberg.com to check out the offerings.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bolt-action shotgun... I had a bolt-action .410 when I was a kid, I don't remember what kind it was, I shot my first rabbit with it. The safety fell apart on my Mossberg 12 GA., I just thought it was cheep and ugly. They have been getting better with time I guess.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No industry stands behind its products like the firearms industry. With that said, everything is subject to failure, Eric.

Last weekend, I was shooting a custom 1,000-yard .308 bolt gun costing $8,000. For glass it "had" a Vortex top of the line scope costing some $1,700 with an elevation turret that would no longer click. Obviously, it's going back under the lifetime guarantee.

And, for you Vortex fans, a Leupold Mark 6 (http://www.midwayusa.com/product/1362131831/leupold-mark-6-m5b2-rifle-scope-34mm-tube-3-18x-44mm-zero-stop-1-10-mil-adjustments-first-focal-matte?cm_vc=ProductFinding) blew it away in clarity and light-gathering ability anyway.

Geez! What's up with the link option on this site? Whenever I try to use it, I get stuck and it throws me off the page.


----------

